# 5 year old has a non-stop dry cough ! what can relieve him?



## licita (Nov 12, 2004)

I checked up asthma symptoms and I don't think it is that. he is in good spirits and says nothing else hurts or bother only when he coughs

thanks!!!
I just don't want to go to his doctor but it has been 3 days now.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Did you look up cough-variant asthma?


----------



## tinyblackdot (Aug 31, 2007)

Have you tired using a humidifier? Maybe turning your shower on hot and letting him breath in the steam?

Or how about having him drink some honey and lemon tea or water?

Gargle with salt water?


----------



## tinyblackdot (Aug 31, 2007)

If it is asthma, you could try giving him some coffee, or caffeinated tea, that seems to help my friends son.


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

Sounds like my kids asthma honestly.


----------



## leafwood (Jun 15, 2004)

could also be a post-nasal drip situation. since it's only been 3 days (which i know is SO much longer than it sounds when you have the chronically coughing little one!). dd had a few days like that when she was 3y and i was so scared it was ashtma. one dose of claritin and she was totally fine and dh realized that her symptoms coincided with the onset of his seasonal allergies. we gave her the claritin for the week that he was symptomatic and then she was fine.


----------



## Chakra (Sep 7, 2006)

If you want a kick butt cough syrup we use its called *nectadyn*. I think its homopathic (i spelled that wrong).

I just got it from my naturopath. I usually never use cough syrups but he insisted on this one because his patients have so much success.

Anywhoo it works wonders on my kids. Good stuff

I would not worry about asthma unless...

You child wakes up in the middle of the night crying and coughing really really bad

persistant cough

coughs at night, cough wakes him at night

obvious wheezing


----------



## mountainsun (Jan 11, 2005)

A tsp or so of honey always helps my lo.....hope he is better soon


----------



## licita (Nov 12, 2004)

thanks the honey is not working after 3 days though. my husband wants me to take him to his doc but I am going to whole foods to get moer meds and vitamins.

thank you ladies!!!


----------



## neptunemama (Jun 20, 2005)

I'd get him checked out. Normally I'm all for waiting, which is what I did just recently w/my 9 yr old dd. Her cough sounded dry to me and dh, and she didn't have a fever. Finally after several days I took her in b/c she became progressively more tired, her appetite waned, and she was coughing continually. Cough syrup hadn't helped, even prescription cough medicine I had of my own. Turns out she had pneumonia. My ped told me she's been seeing a lot of it in kids recently (I'm in CA).


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Ricola cough drops really help.

But I would get him checked out, just to be sure.


----------



## FondestBianca (May 9, 2008)

my dh did this daily for a couple YEARS until finally getting himself check for allergies. Turns out it was a nasal drip from several allergies. He takes an over the counter allergy pill once daily and no longer coughs.

New allergies can pop up randomly throughout your lifetime. So just because he may not have had any before doesn't mean he doesn't have some now.


----------



## luv2bamommy2 (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *licita* 
I checked up asthma symptoms and I don't think it is that. he is in good spirits and says nothing else hurts or bother only when he coughs

thanks!!!
I just don't want to go to his doctor but it has been 3 days now.

If you have access to a health food store that carries homeopathic remedies, use Spongia Tosta 30C. My DD had a similar cough, I did take her to the doctor. No asthma, no allergies, no temperature, just a seeming chronic cough that made her hurt.

Doctor said nothing to worry about.

My mom said try, I gave her 2 small pills twice - once in the morning and again the next morning and that was it. She hasn't had the cough since.

It is worth a try.


----------



## licita (Nov 12, 2004)

gave him that all last week and nada.


----------



## tinyblackdot (Aug 31, 2007)

nada meaning no cough, or meaning it didnt help?

If it didnt help maybe you should go ahead and take him to the Dr.

Could it be a reflux issue?


----------



## mamubear (Sep 7, 2012)

My pediatrician suggested buckwheat honey, better alternative to cough medicine for kids under 6

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-are-the-health-benefits-of-buckwheat-honey.htm


----------

